# IUI Girls diet thread



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies!

I thought (as so many of us are trying to lose weight) it would be a great idea to set up a separate thread to share tips, stories and inspiration!

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Im here Im here Im here!!

yay I am loving this thread..  

Right my story..

*Original weigh in 95.7kg (215lbs)

Current weight : 89 kg (200lbs)

Target weight : 77kg (173lbs)*

Ive always struggled with my weight for most of my life, ive tried weight watchers a billion times - lose a little bit and then I seem to just fall off the wagon, Ive tried exercising but I have something called exercise stimulated anaphylaxis which makes it very difficult, for the past year I have found it impossible to lose even a pound so after 9 months of exercising on an exercise bike at home, becoming vegan (now only veggie), trying soup diets, cutting as much out of my diet as possible because of the whole input output theory I went to see a nutritionist. Turns out (she reckons) I have something wrong with my adrenal gland. She did a saliva test and a hair test and it also showed I had the slowest metabolism possible so in an effort to combat my met and adrenal prob she put me on the Patrick Holford Low GL diet which I have been doing for the past 7.5 weeks and so far, with no exercise AT ALL, I have lost 6.7kg (15lbs) and it seems to just be consistently coming off. I have had 2 weeks where I maintained but I am sure that was due to me having weddings etc on and not being able to follow my diet to the letter of the law.

I need to get down to 77kg in order to qualify for egg share ivf at LWC harley st. At first when they told me I seriously never thought it would happen but now I am beginning to think it just might as I am almost half way!

Should we do a weekly weigh in on Tuesday?

xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Girls,

I am Sammysmiles and currently weigh............. gulp 13 and a half stones (85.1kg). When I started IUI in September I was 11.5 and I am hoping to get back down to that.

I am on Weight Watchers and I have set myself a high target of a stone loss by Xmas. Aim for the stars?

Weigh day is everything Thursday, so I am hoping to have some good news this week.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Found this on The Sun online this morning!

CHOCOHOLICS should go for a 15-minute stroll to ease their cravings, scientists said yesterday.

Tests showed volunteers had fewer hunger pangs for the sweet treat at least ten minutes after a walk - even if they were given a choc bar to unwrap.

Professor Adrian Taylor, of Exeter University, said: "Our research has shown that brief bouts of physical activity can reduce cigarette cravings but this is the first to link exercise to reduced chocolate cravings." 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok - I better say a bit about my recent dieting activities!  If I went into my whole dieting history then it would be a very very long story!!  Needless to say I have been battling with my weight all my life.  Lose weight, put it back on, lose weight, put it back on etc etc - you get the idea!  Many years ago I was my groups Slimmer of the Year and I even went to the regional finals, but didn't win.  I think at that time I had lost 5 stone.

I comfort ate though most of my divorce, and then had a bad relationship which made me eat even more.  Then when I moved over here I was very lonely, none of the neighbours talked to me, DH was at work so I was alone all day, and all I did was eat.  And DH is the most excellent cook.  Hence my current situation!  (I know - excuses excuses!)

When we first went to a consultant about our fertility issues he said that he wouldn't even investigate us until my BMI was under 35.  At that moment I was 112kg, now I am 96.2kg (spot on the BMI 35!).  I don't want to work it out in stones, it will only depress me!  Just like I won't work out the English clothes size, I am blissfully ignorant with my European sizes!

I have lost a bit, then gained a bit during the last 6 months - no weight loss to speak of overall.  I could blame the delicious food in the works canteen, treatment getting me down etc - but in the end it is me picking up the food and putting it in my mouth.

Anyway, to get my BMI down to 30, I will have to get my weight down to 80kg, which is a loss of 16kg - which I think is about 45lbs - just over 3 stone.  SH*T!  I think I can do that before early next year when I go for my IVF consultation!      

And only you ladies can help me!!!

Hugs

Sue  


Yeah - I am the fattist!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ladies

I just wanted to pop in and wish each and every one of you the very, very best with your weight loss.

You are all truly inspirational people, for not only are you dealing with IF issues and having TX, but you are also trying to lose weight. At tough times, it's very easy to comfort eat, and for you to be losing weight during a really difficult time in life is just fantastic.

So, I'll keep checking in to see how you are doing if that's ok.

It's all going to be really worth it for each of you - you'll have an ever better chance of a BFP, you'll look and feel fantastic too.

So, girls ....... bucketloads of luck and love from me and here's a little motivational dance for you.

Julie
XXXX*
[fly]        [/fly]


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Julie  

Weighed myself this morning and I am half a kilo heavier!  

Yesterday I had special k for breakfast, for a snack I had 2 small satsumas, lunch was two bread rolls with ham and cheese, snack was 1 small satsuma and a kiwi, dinner was salad, potatoes and a meatball.  I even went for a 22 minute walk at lunchtime - and we only have 30 minutes for lunch!

I only had the kiwi because my colleague offered me chocolate and when I said that I was on a diet she offered me a kiwi!

What am I doing wrong?  My dietist said that I should have a fruit snack between meals, so I can't give those up.  She also said that I have to eat bread at lunchtime.  

Can't see anything that would make me put on half a kilo in a day  

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Sue it could just be water? Also we are also lighter first thing in the morning. I wouldnt worry too much, you seem to be doing everything right  

I have lost 2 pounds this week which I know is good but I did want to lose a few more pounds as usually I lose 4-5 in the first week   Hoping to get under 13 stones next week. Anyway 84kg this week (13.3)

Good luck my other IUI diet girlies


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

morning morning morning ladies

Sue - honestly I think its just water probably honey so dont let it get you down..  

As per my low GL diet that I am following I think a kiwi fruit is quite high in GL (its all about available sugars within carbohydrates) adn that can make your blood sugar spike, apparently the best fruit to eat is strawberries/blackberries and blueberries so long as you eat them with about 5 almonds to balance out the protein and carbs..

If you want me to send you a list of low GL foods let me know and I will, its seems to be really working for me..

I was sneaky and weighed myself this mornign and I was 88.7 so a drop of 300gms but that could be back up by tomorrow as apparently you fluctuate most days so I am going to just go by what I weigh next Tuesday..

Sammy - I think its brill you have lost 2 lbs this week, losing lbs always sounds like so much more than in KGS he he..  

How many kilos in a stone? I have no idea how many stone I am..

thanks x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sammy – congrats on the weight loss!!!!  Two pounds is brilliant!  I know the feeling, you always wish that it could be more, but be proud of that achievement!

Strawbs – I don’t usually eat kiwi’s, it is only because my collegue offered me it!  I eat a lot of strawberries in the summer, but in the winter I turn to satsumas!  I am a total addict!  Congrats on your weight loss as well!  1 kilogram = 0.157473044 stone – and I did have to work out my weight in stones as I had to look it up for you – now I have depressed myself!  

Yes, I suppose it could be water.  I do weigh myself the same time every day, but I suppose I should only weigh once or twice a week!  But I just can’t help myself!  

I had the same for breakfast and lunch today as well as a couple of satsumas.  DH is making dinner downstairs as we speak, so I don’t know what I am going to have.  Went walking again, turned on MP3 player and walked round the site at work.  I was going to do the step thing on the Wii Fit this morning, but I got carried away on here!  

Good luck and tons of willpower to all!

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

dont worry Sue i weigh myself every day too!! ha ha  Im addicted and I just cant help it..  I weighed 100gms more this morning  

Well last night I stopped in at a friends on my way home as my DW was there and I had two glasses of wine and for some reason was absolutely hammered!  I completely blew my diet by going home and having (5% fat) chips and gravy with a quorn sausage roll and then 6 weight watchers biscuits      Anyhoo onwards and upwards and I will be better as of today...

Good luck on the weekend, that's the time I find the hardest!!  Think think for next Tuesday!!

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Morning my fellow hungry girls  

After my weigh in yesterday I decided on a treat day (yes I know, one week in!) My DH made a lovely lasagna with some flat bread and we couldnt even finish it! Our stomachs have shrunk (at last). 

I am going to try and hit the gym this weekend, dont really want to but I think the weight will shift much quicker if I put some real effort it. DH promised to treat me to a new dress and shoes for a friends wedding on the 22nd December so I want to show I am making a real effort with it.

Back on WW today, had a yoghurt, banana and a couple of satsumas for brekky and I am looking forward to a nice Ham sandwich on seeded batch for lunch. Yum yum. Pasta for tea (which I love!). 

DH is away this weekend at Water Polo so I am going to have to be good all on my own, may need some moral support. Promised DS a film and sweeties on Sat night so it will take all my effort to stay away from them, probably suck on a couple of fruit pastilles


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Strawbs – one “bad” meal isn’t going to make that much difference.  It is just one out of 21 during the week.  Just put it behind you and get back on the wagon!  Yes, weekend is the hardest for me, at least at work I can only eat what I have got, here I have cupboards and fridge full!

Sammy – I used to have a treat meal after I got back from my weigh in!   I admire your determination to go to the gym, I am a member but I can’t remember when I last went!  We will be here over the weekend to keep you on the straight and narrow!

Nothing new here, didn’t go for my walk as it was the last day for a colleague, thought it would be nice to sit with him at lunch, trouble was I ate my bread rolls and then saw a delicious celery and cheese salad!    Just eaten leftovers from last night – rice with tomato and veggie sauce with pork.

I didn’t weigh this morning, but I will do tomorrow morning!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am now 95.9 - a total loss of 0.3 of a kilo!  I know it isn't much, but at least I have moved down a whole number!

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Sue that is absolutely brilliant!! 0.3 is still really good!!  that is still just under a pound which obviously sounds like a lot!!

From an eating perspective this weekend Im doing well, I havent deviated from my diet which Im surprised about and generally feeling very relaxed!!  Going to weigh myself tomorrow to just check in with myself..

Just wanted to pop on whilst watching X factor to offer some moral support to my fellow dieters as we all know saturday night is the hardest!!

Nothing tastes as good as thin feels..

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Strawbs!  

Nice to see your photo back!!

You know what it is like, wish it was more than 0.3!!!

I did have two bad things yesterday, a panini (grabbed that while we were out and about) and a hot chocolate!

My diet consultant many years ago used to say "Nothing is as good as thin feels", I could have given her a list  

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Girls, well I succumbed to 2 packets of crisps and a tube of fruit pastilles. Still withi points allowance but feeling guilty all the same. Going to have some fruit and yoghurt for breakfast to try and balance it out  

Back at the gym Monday (gulp!) Going with a couple of friends so hopefully I will make it there okay. Need to shift some of this bulk in time for Xmas. Such a long way to go though!

Strawbs I read on the other post about your DW, I hope its good news from the other job. Glad your picture is back, you are so cute ou must be hiding that weight somewhere else because you look fine to me   Mine is all in my face and hips at the moment (not so mention my arms, legs and stomach  ) so who knows where it will come off first!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Sammy and Strawbs!  

From the looks of your photos, neither of you need to lose weight!  Most of my weight is on my thighs and the top of my arms.  

Sammy - don't worry about the treats, if it is within you points allowance then it is ok. That is what the points are there for!  I used to know someone that had a packet of crisps a day and still lost weight (can't remember what diet she was on).

Knowing my luck, the weight will come off my feet first!!!  

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

hi morning ladies

Im just ducking on to say hi, I have my boss' boss out from NY today so I am going to be extra busy this week and not sure how often I will be able to get on here..  

I will definitely weigh myself tomorrow and pop it on though, I think unfortunately I am going to have a 'stay the same' week    O'well just gotta keep on going..

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I had a stick of twix today    DH is leading me astray!

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

One twix isnt too bad, thats the way I see it anyway. I have gone from a chocolate bar a day to nothing, so whats one a week?  

I have had a good day today, just had a Prawn salad with marie rose sauce. Dont feel any lighter though, still really bloated. I hope for a good day Thursday


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

First weigh in - 96kg - total loss this week 0.2kg    

[email protected] you twix!

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

First weigh in and Im STS so no movement for me unfortunately but its ok its not a gain so I am happy..

sue - dont be swayed, remember there are lots of things that can happen one week to the next, you may have a small loss this week but a big next week to make up for it..

My AF is also due today so that could account for my lack of weight loss as I always retain water around that time.. 

good luck for Thursday Sammy and make sure you post..

xxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi girls, well done on staying the same Strawbs considering AF is around the corner as well. I have read that women can put on around 6 pounds at the time of AF and it is all water so it will come off next week xx

Sue, well done on the weight loss. A loss is a loss, I have a feeling that I will be the same this week as well   Hoping for another couple of pounds at least! Not managed the gym yet, DH is working away til Weds and I cant leave DS alone. Thats my great excuse  

Going to try a home workout tonight to be good (we shall see!)

Keep up the good work girlies!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Strawbs – I think it could be because of AF due, I am always heavier that week than “normal”.  Next week you will really see the benefits!

Sammy – what home work out will you do?  Exercise video, exercise equipment?  I have an exercise bike and a cross trainer – well, I think I have them…. it has been so long since I have seen them!    Spend too much time on here, that is my excuse! 

Went for my walk today in the pouring rain! Trying to work off that piece of apple pie that I had for my colleagues birthday!  (I did suffer, I burnt my mouth!)

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Im still at work and wishing I was at home!!

Sue - I have an exercise bike too, I was cycling all the time pre this diet I am on and didnt lose a pound, its been amazing because since I started the new diet I havent cycled once and have lost loads.. I am thinking I may need to start again though to try and speed things up again, just twice a week adn not 5 or 6 like I was doing before as it did my head in..

Sammy - i have a great yogalates dvd (which I never use as DW always seems to be watching TV!!) but when I was using it every muscle in my body ached and it felt fantastic!

Have a great night girls, if Im here for much longer looks like my dinner will be left over salad from today!

x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Well weighed myself at my Mums last night and I have put weight on!! Official weigh day tomorrow but I dont understand how its happening! Not one chocolate bar has passed my lips and I am eating far less than before, even getting my 5 fruit a day in  

If I have put weight on tomorrow on the scales then I will be treating myself to a chippy dinner because I might as well. As you can see I am very annoyed, not due on til Monday so it cant be that either


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

you will always weigh more in the evening though sammy so weigh yourself in the morning before you have eaten and see..  Sometimes you can have a plateau week, stay strong and dont go near the chips!!  I give myself 2 weeks goals so in two weeks from now if Im on the button with my diet (loss or not) I am allowed a chinese...

You will be fine my lovely, alot can happen in 24 hours..
x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Strawbs is totally right, Sammy.  Also there can be a difference in scales.  Please don't get stressed about it, see what tomorrow brings.

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello ladies, well I lost a pound (0.3kg). Its better than a gain so I am happy. Got to work really hard next week as I want to start seeing a real shift in this bulk  

Starting on my menopur injections next week so I dont want that to interfere with my weight loss (hello! 2 stone in 2 months  )

Hope you two are doing well, I am constipated as well   AF should start on Monday so that usually fixes that problem
xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

hey ladies

Well my AF hasnt arrived yet which is very odd as usually I am to the day on time but I am getting the cravings and I caved and had some cake this afternoon, havent had cake since my diet started but the problem is is now i want more more more more.. getting a serious AF craving!

well done Sammy its better than not losing at all and to be honest if you lost a pound a week that would be great going! x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hiya girls, Its quiet on our threads today isnt it?

I have had a fun size milky way and snickers today, whoops! Should be okay though, I am going to power it off at the gym tonight. Hopefully it will be nice and quiet with it being Friday night.

I hope you have a great weekend, no doubt I will spend all weekend on here again. Got AF pains today, had them on and off now for more than a week. Think it was ovulation then AF. Due on Monday then I can start my Menopur injections for the third IUI. Going to keep up the diet though this time as I am so uncomfortable in myself at the moment that I dont even want to leave the house!!


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey hon

Its all quiet isnt it and Ive hardly posted this week as have been so busy..

I had an awful day on my diet yesterday, think was getting AF cravings plus being super tired and I had some cake, a bite of a croissant and then cheese and crackers, woops!  Weighed myself this morning and Im 88.5 but we will see next Tuesday, it just changes so much..

Been excellent on my diet today, got a friend's bday lunch on tomorrow so going to be as good as I can be..

Have a great weekend ladies and keep up the good work, we can all do it remember!!

x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

!!!!Nothing tastes as good as thin feels!!!!

I told DH last night that I felt so bad about myself that I dont even want to go out! I went to a hen do the other week and all the pictures have been put on ******** and I just look massive. Wobbly arms, double chin and thick waist. I have decided that it cant go on and I dont want to go to the wedding and be this large lady :-( The wedding is in 6 weeks, so 3 pounds in (!) I want to try and lose a stone before then. With going to the gym I am hoping to be a toned larger lady


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Awwww Sammy - senidng you lots and lots of hugs.  You should stand next to me and you will soon look better!!!!

You look really nice on your forum piccie, don't put yourself down.  

I don't have many photos on my ******** as I can't find any decent ones!  Let me know if you want be ******** friends!

Strawbs - I have AF cravings as well.  I was late to work yesterday because I went to the dentist, which was a good thing because 15 minutes earlier everyone had a slice of cake.  They didn't bother saving a piece for me!  

Thanks for the reminder - I had forgotten that we could all do it!!!  

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I did it! I made to the gym last night, woo hoo. Went on my own in the end and did my old routine, it was really hard but I got through it (lowered some of the weights). Not aching too much today so going to fit another one in tomorrow xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am impressed, Sammy!!!!

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Sue, going to acupuncture tonight so wont get chance to go to the gym now until tomorrow but I am going to make a real effort.

I also bought a new book over the weekend, its all about giving yourself the best chance to enable you to get pregnant. I am so glad I bought it as it has some great tips in about diet, exercise and supplements. Hopefully we will be in tip top condition for our IVF. Just got to keep DH of the alcohol for four months, talk about tall order!!

Anyway the book says that even losing 10% of your body weight can help improve fertility so my new mantra is "Nothing tastes as good as a BFP feels"


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi ladies

How are we?  Not much from me today as to be honest Im feeling quite stressed..  I found out this morning there is a possibility our bonuses may be being deferred i.e. we will be getting paid at some point in 2009, I am completely reliant on my bonus next month to get us through til Feb (even though I now in theory I shouldnt be as its discretionary but who isnt in this credit crunch) so Im really feeling the pressure and its just a complete nightmare..  I have just gone through the diary and cancelled every single thing we have going on to try and retain as much ££ as I can for next month..

My weight fell down to 87.8 on the weekend but then weighed myself this morning and I was 89.2 so feck knows what's going on there but if Im honest its the least of my worries..

Ive got my appt at kings tomorrow which if I am honest I feel is pretty pointless because even if they said we can start on the nhs right away (super doubtful) we are not in a financial position to do so..  DW has applied for a job in her past career which she absolutely doesnt want to go back to and which I dont want her to go back to but now with the news of the potential bonus crisis things have just gone from manageable to bad..  We have the option of giving notice on our place this month and vacating in a month (if we dont do it pre 29th we are locked in for another 6 months) so now I am thinking maybe we should give notice and go and stay at DW's nan's but she isnt really open to the idea, I dont want to move either but I cant make the money grow on trees!!

And just to put the icing on the cake, I am now having a disagreement with my best friend of 4 years over something I dont even remember saying, this nasty girl (one of her other friends) has said I said something on saturday but I have no recollection of saying it mind you I was insanely drunk at the time  

anyway sorry girls I just cant let DW know how stressed I am as Im trying to shield her a bit at the moment but promise rant over..


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Strawbs hun, sorry I have just seen this post.  I have been so busy I haven't had chance to get to all my threads.  

So sorry to hear that the money situation is stressing you both out.  Sometimes we need to do things that we don't want to do just to get over a bad patch.  Perhaps DW could go back to her old career while she is looking for something else.  Just because she goes back to it doesn't mean that she has to stop looking.  But if she would be really really unhappy there, then you will have to see if there is another option.  There is no point doing something that you will be miserable doing, life is just too short.  I just wish I had the answer for you.  

As far as your friend is concerned, sorry hun, but I am going to be blunt.  If you are sure you didn't say it, why is your best friend believing someone else over you?  If she really is your best friend then you should be able to sit down and discuss it.  If the relationship means that much to you, be brave enough to make the first move and hold out an olive branch for open dialogue (sorry if I am too blunt!  I have been through it myself and it wasn't nice)

How did the appointment go?

You know that we are here for you whenever you need us - ok?  No need to stress out DW!  If you need another rant, we will be there!

Sorry I couldn't give you more constructive help.  

Ooops - bus in 4 minutes!  eeek!

Lots of love and hugs

Sue 


ps - lost 0.4kg in 11 days.  Pathetic!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Strawbs, I am so sorry you having a rubbish time at the moment. My DH was in a well paid job but he was miserable and it wasnt really what he wanted to do so we agreed that he should go and do something that interests him. He took a 12k a year drop and loved the job, so much so that he is now earning good money doing what he wants to do. Although at the time we had a two year old in full time nursery and a house to run, money was tight for a while. I feel for you DW and I know its not the same situation but she has to stay true to herself and a job she enjoys will be better for you both in the long run. I think no matter what your cirumstances are you always get by. How did the appointment go?

I agree with Sue about your friend, your best friend would have stuck up for you and got all of the facts before charging in. I am here is you ever want to vent off some steam  

Sue, how are you feeling? I saw on the IUI thread that you were finding it tough with all the BFP's, I know what you mean. I am staying away from there for a little bit as well. I find it too "fluffy" at the moment for my liking and when I need to vent there isnt really anyone in there that I can talk to  

I picked up my Menopur this week but still no sign of AF, I got a little bit excited yesterday but I remembered that the last two months I have had a 35 day cycle so if no signs of AF by Monday I will allow myself to test. I feel like AF is looming but having trouble getting out (does that make sense?) Should be able to start my injections again soon, I have a diary on the 2WW thread and I find that very therapeautic.

Not weighed myself this week as I had a couple of Mc'ds breakfasts so going to weigh myself next Thursday and see how I get on.

xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

hi ladies 

thought i would come back on and say hi.. weighed myself this morning and I was 88 so that's good..

DW went for the interview today and she said it went very well and she will find out by Friday week so fingers crossed!  

Found out today our bonuses are definitely being deferred so we may now get them in March..   DW and I are great in a crisis and now that the worst has happened I am actually pretty calm about it.  We just need to play the cards we are dealt at the moment and get on with it..  I have cancelled all my social engagements and peeps know now that if they want to see us its going to be dinner at ours or theirs..

I mustnt have updated this thread about my appointment, I will go and grab it from another thread and post it in here..

Sammy - glad you have picked up your drugs,yay you are almost ready to start, you are on the brink of a very exciting time.

Sue - my lovely, Im so sorry to hear you are struggling with the bfps, me too, esp now I am not going to be restarting my treatment til well in to 2009 its just all a little hard to take whilst being over the moon for the people its working for..

oh and as for the friend Ive just parked it as I have better things to worry about at the minute and she can just be dealt with when Ive got the time, if she wants to continue to be ridiculous then so be it but she will be doing it alone!

back in a sec

x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is my update on our appt the other day.  

well had my kings appt today and in a word it was awful!  We wont be getting funding, no one who needs donor sperm gets funding i.e. no gay people, they were late, rude, disorganised, contradicted each other in information we were given (we initially saw the Dr's assistant as he was 'too busy' but we could see him just sitting in his office) and to be honest it was a complete waste of time..  The 'dr' looked in my file and even though my results were in there plain as day said i had to get all my bloods done etc, when I pointed out to him that they were in my file it was only then he opened my file and actually looked and just went 'oh right yes ok then'..

dw and i left very upset and in shock really, even though we were expecting to possibly not be funded we just didnt expect how much of a polava it would be in there..  we went to our gp and are having them apply to a committee that will look at our case on an individual basis as to whether they will grant us funding but that can take up to 3 months..

If we self fund there, which to be honest neither of us want to, we could start in about April..  They have booked us a counselling appt for December which we are in two minds to keep as we think maybe we are best going back to lwc...  It will be interesting to see if the committee will approve our request for funding but Kings couldnt let us know either way...

sorry to be so negative but I am just reeling from today, good luck to everyone and I hope you all get bfps very soon!!

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Strawbs hun - Don’t apologise for being negative.  If any of us had been through what you went through, not only yesterday, but over the last few months, would be more than negative.  We are all here for each other whenever a big hug is needed - and don't you forget it!!! 

I can’t believe how those incompetent idiots treated you.  I just can’t find the words!  I have never been through the UK system so perhaps it is just a case of me not understanding – but why aren’t people who need donor sperm covered for funding?  Why female factors and not male factors?  Good luck getting the decision reversed.  It is just nonsense.

If you are going to go down the self-funding route, I wouldn’t want to go there!  If I had to pay I would chose a clinic I had confidence in!

Got fingers crossed for DW – I hope she gets that job!

I am sure everyone that loves and cares for you will understand about cancelling all your social events.  Sometimes an evening in with friends with film, Pringles, dips, wine and a good laugh is more fun than going out!

You have the right attitude towards your friend.  You have got much more important things to worry about.  Hopefully things will sort themselves out.  That is one extra stress you don’t need at the mo.  

Sending lots of love and hugs

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks Sue, I can always count on you!!

I feel surprisingly ok today I think because really there isnt much left to stress out i.e. its all done now Im just getting on with it..  

The DR we saw said it was their back door way of not having to treat lesbians but they couldnt come outright and say that which I think is just appalling (and Im talking the pct here not kings specifically)..

Definitely not going to go to kings for self funding, lwc is going to get our money albeit its more expensive but I can guarantee I will get much superieror treatment there..

Gosh Sue me too, I really hope she gets it, not just for the ££ side of things but for her sanity, she really needs a lift at the moment..

I was not very good on my diet last night, didnt get out of work til 8 and went to DW's nan's for dinner which is normally a healthy yummy dinner but they had chinese and to be honest I tucked in, I was starving and just a bit fed up to be honest and then proceeded to have two mince pies for dessert  

thanks for the hugs!!

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Strawbs!

I am glad you are feeling better.  You two have been through so much lately.

When I read your previous post it did cross my mind that they did that to avoid funding lesbian couples but I didn’t want to say anything to you.  Mainly because I thought that I would be jumping to incorrect conclusions, you would think that the medical profession (or any profession for that matter) in this day and age, wouldn’t be allowed to have some round about way of being so discriminatory.  Outrageous doesn’t even cover it.  

I agree, there is no way I would want to go to Kings after the way you were treated (well, not unless the decision is reversed and you get free treatment!).  

Awwwwww, I forgotten about mince pies!  Now I can’t wait to get over to England!!!  We found a hot chocolate attachment for our coffee machine – so now we can have all the hottie choccie we like!  We also had some ice cream last night, and chocolate biscuits  , I think we have been worse than you (not that it is a competition –   )!!!!

I hope that when it comes to actually undergoing treatment, you will get a BFP despite all the obstacles that have been put in front of you.  

Giving you and DW (especially) lots and lots of hugs

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks hon I really appreciate it..  God a massively boozy weekend on the weekend so let my hair down.. the job DW went for they are now seeing two other people so fingers crossed she gets it and we find out by Friday..

I weighed myself this morning and I was 88 but after the booze on the weekend Im going to wait til tomorrow to change my ticker as it could go up!! he he..

1st December woohooo, its almost xmas time, I absolutely love and adore xmas...

busy day on at work so I had better run!! 
xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

morning ladies

weigh in day!!  I weighed 88 this morning so whilst not much of a loss from last week (I think I was 88.6) its a loss nonetheless.. Ive now lost 7.7 kgs in total, only about 10.5 to go!! woop woop

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Well done Strawbs!!!!!!!!

I daren't weigh!  *Sue goes back to burying her head in the sand*  

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

well i was naughty and weighed myself again this morning and it said I was 87.3     so I will see if the scales are the same tomorrow before I start to get excited!  If its true that will be mean I have less than 10kgs to go before I can eggshare woohooo.. that is such a psychological barrier for me..

other than that no updates here my gorgeous ones..

Come on Sue, Im sure you are absolutely fine.. Should we change our weigh in day to thursday to coincide with Sammy or does tues work for you best? either is good with me x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi ladies

well weighed myself this morning and Im 87.2 so I have officially changed my ticker..

where are you girls? xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Strawbs,

I am here   Having a hard time at the moment so not been posting much. SIL has just had a baby girl (my FIL really wanted a grand daughter) so I am a little low at the moment. Also AF hasnt arrived yet nearly two weeks late so cant even start my 3rd IUI yet   

So I am a lurker, dont want to pass on my   to anyone. Great to hear about your weight loss, did DW get anywhere with the job search? Also sorry to hear you had a hard time at Kings, especially when you were looking forward to getting the ball rolling.

Lots of   from me. Keep up the weight loss! I am at the gym tonight to work those pounds off so will prob post next week (been comfort eating a little recently, whoops!) xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Im a bit of a lurker too sammy dont worry, Im not having treatment now til well in to 09 so feel like a bit of a fraud posting but I can post in here because Im still on a diet ha ha..

So where is your AF then? that's crazy that its taking so long.. Sorry hon..  I hope it comes soon and you can get started!!

Good luck at the gym tonight and lets all have a thursday weigh in next week, keep up the good work girls, we can do it together!! x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Strawbs, I PM'd Sue because I was feeling a little bad not posting but didnt want to bring you all down. (all about me again  )

Good news, AF arrived this afternoon. So glad, didnt want to take any more drugs to bring it on  

SIL had a baby yesterday, DH and DS are going to see her tonight is it bad that I cant go? I want to but feel teary just thinking of it. Will they understand? DH says he is worried in case they think I am being awkward but surely not? I have to be a bit selfish right now, is that allowed? Feeling quite sad again


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies!

Sorry that I haven't been around, had a bit of a crisis.  I weighed myself a couple of days ago and I had stayed the same, but that was before it was Sinterklaas yesterday (when St Nicholas brings lots of presents to children that have been good!) and work gave us a large slab of chocolate on Thursday and cake on Friday and everyone from work bought in biscuits and chocolates, so we have enough stocked up in our office for well into the new year!

I had some very distressing news yesterday so I pigged out on chocolate ice cream with cream on top today.  I will get back into it, but I don't think I will see any weight loss until the New Year!

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

hey sue

i hope everything is ok!!  Am here if you needed to chat...

I know you feel like you have fallen off the wagon but if you jump straight back on you may not even notice it!

HI Sammy

Im so sorry to hear you are having a hard time with your SIL...  did you end up going over? god it must be hard, is Dh being cool about it?

x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, DH is being really good. He took DS on Thursday night and I stayed on the couch with tears rolling down my cheek. We are going this morning and I am dreading it   I know there will be tears but I keep saying to myself "rip the plaster of  quicky" if that makes sense?

Well done on your weight loss hun, thats great  

I will let you know how I get on later x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

How is everyone doing?

Too many sweets and biscuits at work.  They are calling "eat me", I swear it! 

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey hon

dont feel bad, I have absolutely stuffed my face for the past three days, must be some kind of hormonal charge or something ha ha so Im totally expecting to have gained.. I am back on the wagon as of today and Im just drawing a line under it to be honest, it tasted great and I had fun but now its time to get back down to business...

Shall we have weigh in on Thursday going forward? I think we all missed the tuesday one just so then we are in line with sammy?  I know I will have gained on Thursday but hopefully by next Thursday I will be back down..

We will get there ladies dont worry 
xxx


----------

